# San Antonio DM Seeking Players



## airwalkrr (Sep 1, 2007)

I run a 3.5 War of the Burning Sky campaign Friday nights at Genesis Games in Universal City. Eventually we will gravitate to my home on the northeast side for the games since GG is usually crowded on Fridays with MtG players. But first I would like to have more players. So far I only have one player and possibly a second. I'd like to have at 3-4. Post here or email marionnen at gmail dot com if you are interested.

Edit: This campaign is no longer War of the Burning Sky. The players were having a lot of difficulty without a home base for the first few adventures. I would recommend to other DMs running this that the players start at 2nd or 3rd level before beginning this campaign. We are still running a 3.5 campaign Wednesday nights from 7 pm to 11 pm that is seeking players.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 17, 2007)

The WotBS campaign never really panned out. It seems hard to find gamers in this city. Right now I am looking at two other options.

Eberron
This campaign would borrow heavily from published adventures. It would use 3.5 rules with virtually no house rules and very few variants. Anything from the Eberron or 3.5 rulebooks would be allowed, with the caveat that I have to approve of everything outside the PH, Eberron CS, and Expanded Psionics Handbook on a case-by-case basis. Players would begin at 1st level and be allowed to generate ability scores using either standard random generation or 25 point buy.

Greyhawk
This campaign would use my own version of the Dungeons & Dragons rules, a version I dub the Grey Rules 2nd edition. It is my envisioning of a true successor to 1st edition that retains the style of 1e with some of the innovations in universality that came along in later editions, namely the abolishment of attack and saving throw tables. However, the game is designed to play and feel very similar to 1st edition while allowing a bit more customization through a small number of skills and a limited number of feats. I am excitedly looking for people to play-test this system.

Email me (marionnen at gmail dot com) if you are interested.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 7, 2007)

Currently running War of the Burning Sky Wednesday nights from 7:30 pm to 11:00 pm at Genesis Games. New players are welcome!


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 13, 2007)

How's the game going, by the way? It's always cool to hear people talk about how they're using the adventures.


----------



## Phaeryx (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I suppose I am interested in joining your group.  War of the Burning Sky looks interesting.  I will shoot you an email.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2007)

The game is going well, Ryan. We are about halfway into the first adventure so far and the players are greatly enjoying it. I'm using the adventures more or less as written regarding the story, setting it in a far off corner of my own world. I use house rules though, so I've needed to make a number of adjustments to the stat blocks. My only gripe with it so far is that there seem to be too many humanoid opponents. I like monsters, but it looks like we will get plenty of those in some of the later adventures. It's just a little more political than I am used to running.


----------

